
You Have To Buy It Twice Before It’s Cheap - nreece
http://www.rallydev.com/engblog/2010/01/26/you-have-to-buy-it-twice-before-its-cheap/
======
DenisM
So many words to describe a simple idea:

WRONG: build something factoring out potentially reusable parts

RIGHT: build something without factoring out potentially reusable parts. Later
when you need to reuse those parts then factor them out. On the third time you
need them you will already have a factored out price that can be readily
reused.

REASON: while building and then factoring out might be more expensive than
just building it properly factored in the first place, most of the time you
don't get to reuse those parts so by employing delayed refactoring (or lazy
refactoring) you are saving resources overall.

